# Where to travel?



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im starting of in sydney and i want to travel every part of australia! Definately want to go diving in the great barrier reef! What other parts are good to visit as well as work? I want to see beaches, canyons, animals the lot 

Any advice on where to visit and the ideal time to visit and the best and cheapest way to travel there?


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Kellyanne, 

What a question! Well you must do the east coast in total from top to bottom - Melbourne to Cairns and everything in between. Then you got to get to Darwin, every person I've spoken to has mentioned how underrated it is and how beautiful it is so make sure you don't miss out  Obviously get to Ayers Rock and if you can do (money depending) check out the west coast. Perth is phenomenal and once you head north from there you'll never want to leave! 

Travelling round Australia you really do have a few options - bus, car or train to most parts. The bus is probably the cheapest but to get off the beaten track once in a while its nice to have your own wheels for sure!


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi thanks for that info! Very helpful! I was unsure on where to go etc... Il plot the places u just mention onto my travel map and hopefully find some more places along the way 

Thanks again x


----------

